# Cat experiences you've never had



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I often read the forum posts and think, "Hmmmm, that's never happened to me." There seem to be a lot of things that are fairly common in cat guardianship world, but in my 7 years of having a cat, have never happened to me. Here are some examples.....

I've never had a kitten.
I've never had to get a cat neutered or spayed.
I've never had a cat break or destroy anything in the house.
I've never had a cat eat anything but his or her own food.
I've never lost a cat outside.
I've never had a cat fall asleep on my lap.

How about you?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I've never had a pregnant cat.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I've never had to detangle a long coat


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never had a cat attacked or injured by a wild animal.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never had a boy cat.

I've never had a big cat (like a big orange boy that I'd like someday). :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm touching wood as I type this (meaning I have one hand on my head)...but, I've never had a cat scratch my furniture.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Never had a purebred cat
Never had a pregnant cat
Never had an older cat PTS (the only cat I've had euthanized was 3)
Never had a cat destroy anything due to being clumsy/playful
Never had a cat that jumps up on counters/higher places
Never had a strictly indoor cat; Blaze was until last year... but no more

... Wish I'd never had a male cat.  Probably never will again.
... the one kitten I had, I was only 5 at the time, so in a way I've never had a really young kitten, I don't remember the experience.


----------



## Sidestep99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Never had to detangle cat hair.
Never had a cat die in my care (had to give a cat away long before it's last day.)
Never had a purebred cat.
Never had a cat bring home a mouse.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never had a pregnant cat
I've never had that big orange boy that for some strange reason I want to have, too, just as Marie 
I've never had to run to the ER with a sick cat that's already part of my family 
I've never had a cat that for one reason or another has not scratched me really hard leaving a scar, got a lotta them (I even got bitten by Rulos all because of a newbie vet, ---seriously bitten)

And I never got to celebrate Christmas with my girl cat. She missed the ribbons and the ornaments and lights... I even had a silly hat for her  . I guess some grief just never leave, you just learn how to cope with it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I;ve never had a cat greet me at the door after a long day at work with a cold Diet Dr. Pepper and ask me all about my day, making sure I sat down for a few minutes and relaxed before I even thought about getting them dinner. Never had a human do that either, so I guess that's fair.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL

Well at least you haven't had a BF who ate owls and then barfed up the bones...oh wait wrong thread

(I can't let go the barfing bones image)


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never had a cat I didn't love.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Never had a longhaired cat
Never had a purebred cat
Never had a pregnant cat


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

~ never had a pregnant cat
~ never had a pure bred cat
~ never has a cat get lost outside "touch wood"
~ never had to re home a cat 
~ never restrict my cat's from getting on counter's
~ never had a cat that I don't like 
~ none of my cat's have ever had a real fight
~ never had a shelter cat (one day I hope to adopt a shelter cat)


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

Carmel ~ can I ask why you wish you never had a male cat???


----------



## sammyjay (Dec 2, 2011)

: Never had a purebred cat
: Never had a shelter cat
: Never had to wash a long haired cat because of the length of her fur (she had to be bathed twice but both times was because she jumped into a pail of oil)
: Never had to rehome a cat


Nathan


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

-Never have had a purebred cat
-never had a cat bring inside a mouse(birds are a different story)
- Never have had to rush a cat to the EV
- Never have had a white cat(i've had all other colors but white!)
- Never have had a short haired orange cat(only long haired).
- Never have I had a cat that didn't chase the pointer thing on the computer!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, and I have never had a cat from a shelter either, so never had a ton of choices at once, just more "we have a feral kitten" and "there's a small kitten behind a torn down stage" and "we're feeding the cat... we've tamed the cat... guess she's ours!"

And about the no more male cats comment, the first male cat I had was pts at 3 years of age due to crystals, a pretty male only issue, and my current male cat sprays... another primarily male only issue. I just can't take the chance on that ever happening again. It's the most frustrating thing to live through for 15+ years of your life, you only live once and I just am not going to put myself in any percentile of higher odds for that to happen in my life again. Also the cat that had crystals was very upsetting, the only thing I really remember of him (I was about 7) was him screaming around the house in pain. Terrible memories.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Kobster said:


> I;ve never had a cat greet me at the door after a long day at work with a cold Diet Dr. Pepper and ask me all about my day, making sure I sat down for a few minutes and relaxed before I even thought about getting them dinner. Never had a human do that either, so I guess that's fair.


Haha Kobster. I wish I could train Mimi to do that. Although she DOES greet me at the door! 

I've never had a cat for its entire lifespan - always adopt older cats. 
I've never had a cat get loose outside (way too careful when I enter my house for them to get a chance)
I've never had a cat who DIDN'T beg for human food (even though they never get any)
I, too, have never had a purebred cat, as much as I want a Maine **** purebred, there are too many cats in shelters that need homes for me to justify spending money for a purebred.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I have never had a male cat either.
I have never had a purebred cat.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's pretty scary, but most of the things in this thread I have done or had with cats. Guess that says I'm pretty old and have had many many cats.

A friend of mine told me today that she has a male cat that lies down in the litter and pees in that position. Can's say I ever had a cat that did that.

Never had a cat greet me with a Dr. Pepper, either. Or a glass of wine, so there's two things!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Got another one

never had a cat so obese that it could not jump on or off a couch, use it's litter box without assistance and had troubles walking.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

~ never had a lap cat other than when they were kitten's
~ never met a cat that hasn't made tugged at my heart string's
~ never had a cat that enjoyed going out on a leash ( tried when they were kitten's & they were terrified)

~ never been able to transition a cat successfully to a raw food diet (regrettably)


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

katlover13 said:


> A friend of mine told me today that she has a male cat that lies down in the litter and pees in that position. Can's say I ever had a cat that did that.


hahahahahaha. yeah that's a new one to me too.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Never had a cat bring me "presents".


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I never had a cat that didn't live under the porch or in the garage.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Greenport ferals said:


> I've never had a cat I didn't love.


I love this! To expand that Ill bet youve never met a cat you didnt love!



Susan said:


> I'm touching wood as I type this (meaning I have one hand on my head)...but, I've never had a cat scratch my furniture.


 
Oh Sista, you blew it. Now its bound to happen. 


I feel like Ive seen everything. It takes a lot to surprise me! 

The only thing I haven't done but would love to do is to go in and rescue cats at natural disasters. I work good under pressure and I have the conditioning to take charge and not let it destroy me when I find cats in horrible condition because I know I can get them help or help them not suffer anymore.


----------

